# What color is my Betta?



## kpullen89 (Feb 11, 2010)

I've always wondered what to call Picasso's coloration.. He's like a cambodian color but his head is colored..so does anyone know what his coloration is called?


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

He's a cambodian, just not a clean one.  VERY VERY beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kpullen89 (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's very pretty!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Wow. I've never seen one like him.

Congrats.


----------



## goldyboy (Dec 6, 2009)

He's SO cool! Congrats!


----------

